# SE Bikes Good Value?



## Vikeonabike (10 Jun 2009)

Guys,
I'm looking to get my first Fixie...The SE Bikes, seem much cheaper than anyone elses! Is it worth buying? I'm looking at the Draft Light Racing and the Lager Matte Black.


----------



## D4VOW (10 Jun 2009)

I'm sure they are stupidly heavy but I could be wrong.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2009)

Mate of mine, desperate to join the london fixie fad before it is over, bought an SE Draft Lite from Evans. Having a hi-ten (high-tensile steel) frame it wasn't the latter and immediately earned him and it the moniker "daft shite". But not such a daft shite as he managed to sell it to a dullard for more than he paid for it and now was a matte black SE Lager called 'Herold'. I still think he should have got a Kona Paddy Wagon but the Lager does have a certain 'aura' to it


----------



## Joe24 (11 Jun 2009)

What D4VOW says, they are pretty darn heavy. 
I dont like them. But thats me and my strange ways.


----------



## Vikeonabike (11 Jun 2009)

Just the info I needed. Cheers...
Any reccomendations on a £500 fixed?


----------



## Landslide (11 Jun 2009)

Bob Jackson Vigorelli, £345
Fixed hub rear wheel ~£70
Everything else out of your spare parts bin!


----------



## MajorMantra (11 Jun 2009)

Vikeonabike said:


> Just the info I needed. Cheers...
> Any reccomendations on a £500 fixed?



Genesis Flyer.

...but then I would say that.

Do you actually want to spend £500? For less than £300 you can get a decent designed-for-fixed bike used. Lots of people are buying them because of fashion and then finding they don't actually like riding fixed. There are also people going nuts and moving to £1k+ custom track builds and selling their OTP fixeds.

Matthew


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> There are also people going nuts and moving to £1k+ custom track builds



 Nuts...hardly...I like mine !


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Jun 2009)

fossyant said:


> Nuts...hardly...I like mine !



Don't worry Fossy, I don't think anyone's going to accuse you of being a hipster.

Matthew


----------



## Vikeonabike (14 Jun 2009)

The bike is going to have to be comfortable for anything upto a 36 mile round trip on slightly undulating B roads and falt A roads.
Would prefer to be able to flip between fixed and freewheel because the winds in Lincolnshire can make a slope feel like a tour climb.
Looking at Paddy Wagon, Langster, Bowery or something similar.


----------



## triggerwave (14 Jul 2009)

*I bought one!*

As an entry to fixed gear it's served me well. Needs a few upgrades... here's what Ive done.

1 - tyres 
2 - saddle
3 - brake pads
4 - rear fixed cog (16 to 18)
5 - handle bars (bullhorns not ideal for nipping round trafic)
6 - ditched rear brake
7 - resprayed frame (got sick of the garish red)

I've realy taken to the fixed wheel so am doing about twenty mile a day somtimes along gravel tracks, up and down pavements and hops over road bumps and all the fixie specific stuff. Anyway the crank / bb has started to creak going up Haverstock Hill and the like - I've stripped, regreased and retourqued the whole lot twice now. I think its gonna need a better bb and maybe crank set which is even more money.

If I knew what I was doing a few months ago I'd have got somthing much better or got one built for me. Come to thing of it a cheap secondhand one would have served me perfectly ....

Triggerwave
aka Michael


----------



## MajorMantra (15 Jul 2009)

triggerwave said:


> Anyway the crank / bb has started to creak going up Haverstock Hill and the like - I've stripped, regreased and retourqued the whole lot twice now. I think its gonna need a better bb and maybe crank set which is even more money.



Are you absolutely sure it's the BB? It can be very difficult to tell exactly where a sound is coming from on a bike. It could, for exampe, be a pedal bearing that's creaking - have you got some other pedals you could try to rule that out? 

Matthew


----------

